# Problème avec Sonos



## chinois130 (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

j ai acheté un système sonos avec son bridge, l installation est simple mais tout se complique lors de la connexion pour partager mon dossier musique...
j ai passé deux heures au telephone avec l assistance sonos pour a la fin me dire que ca venait de mon mac, qui n est évidement plus garanti pour l assistance 

Lorsque je veux donc transférer le dossier pour "synchroniser" itunes avec le logiciel sonos j ai deux messages soit que mon ordinateur ne répond pas soit que la connexion est impossible
On a essaye de passer en filaire, les différentes sortes de transfert sans grand résultat. 

je n ai pas de pare feux, pas de protection, pas de proxy ... qui pourraient gêner ce transfert.  Apparemment d après le technicien le message démontre que c est mon ordi qui pose problème 

Si vous voyez une solution car je n ai pas envie de faire un reset a mon mac avec tout ce que j ai dedans ... 

merci d avance d avoir lu mon message et ainsi a ceux qui se pencheront sur mon problème 

bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2013)

Bien bien bien &#8230; Alors, quelques détails manquant : quel Mac, quel Mac OS, c'est quoi, le système SONOS (un lien vers leur site, par exemple), comment ça se connecte au Mac ? 

Si tu veux de l'aide, faut pas hésiter à donner des détails, faute de quoi, on ne pourra. pas grand-chose pour toi !


----------



## TheBald (7 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour 

J'ai exactement le même problème, mais depuis quelques semaines, et par intermittences (messages : ordinateur ne répond pas ou connexion impossible). As-tu réussi à le résoudre ? 

The Bald





chinois130 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j ai acheté un système sonos avec son bridge, l installation est simple mais tout se complique lors de la connexion pour partager mon dossier musique...
> j ai passé deux heures au telephone avec l assistance sonos pour a la fin me dire que ca venait de mon mac, qui n est évidement plus garanti pour l assistance
> ...


----------



## Daffy44 (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour

Juste pour être sur
Partage de bibliothèque iTunes ok
Dans partage de dossier (là où se trouve iTunes média) s'assurer que le partage est en smb 
Du coup 2 façons d'accéder pour sonos, soit via le partage iTunes soit par le partage de dossier (plus sur) du coup on pointe le dossier comme suit \\ipdumac\dossierpartage avec identifiant et mot de passe prévu pour ce partage.


----------



## TheBald (9 Janvier 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Juste pour être sur
> Partage de bibliothèque iTunes ok
> ...


Merci !
Le dossier est bien partagé.
Le partage en SMB n'était pas coché, donc je l'ai coché
Je ne comprends ce qu'il faut faire pour "pointer le dossier". Est-ce que cela veut dire que dans Sonos, dans paramètres de la bibliothèque musicale, je dois ajouter un 2ème lien, en + de celui qui me lie au répertoire "Musique" (dans lequel se trouve, après plusieurs arborescences, iTunes média) ? Si oui, je ne comprends pas quel lien (qui "ipdu mac/dossierpartage)


----------



## TheBald (9 Janvier 2016)

TheBald a dit:


> Merci !
> Le dossier est bien partagé.
> Le partage en SMB n'était pas coché, donc je l'ai coché
> Je ne comprends ce qu'il faut faire pour "pointer le dossier". Est-ce que cela veut dire que dans Sonos, dans paramètres de la bibliothèque musicale, je dois ajouter un 2ème lien, en + de celui qui me lie au répertoire "Musique" (dans lequel se trouve, après plusieurs arborescences, iTunes média) ? Si oui, je ne comprends pas quel lien (qui "ipdu mac/dossierpartage)


Suite à mon précédent post : est-ce bien cela que tu me conseilles de faire ? (cf fichier attaché)


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Janvier 2016)

Oui c'est une possibilité.
Sonos s'il accède à un dossier contenant des fichiers audio type mp3 fera sa bibliothèque.
En revanche un seul doit suffire, celui où se trouve les mp3


----------



## TheBald (12 Janvier 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Oui c'est une possibilité.
> Sonos s'il accède à un dossier contenant des fichiers audio type mp3 fera sa bibliothèque.
> En revanche un seul doit suffire, celui où se trouve les mp3


En fait, ca ne marche pas du tout. 
Si je fais le lien users/david/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/ Music : l'accès est immédiatement refusé quand je demande ensuite un morceaux avec Sonos 
Si je garde le lien users/david/Music (donc sans "descendre" jusqu'au répertoire des mp3, mais en m'arrêtant au répertoire "global", au sein duquel il y a un autre répertoire avec les mp3), ca marche... jusqu'à ce que ça coupe. Logique, c'est ma situation de départ


----------



## Daffy44 (13 Janvier 2016)

Peut être des fichiers avec des DRM ?
Sinon tu confirmes que tu n'as pas le firewall d'active ?
Ni de cryptage de ton disque ?
Et enfin, quid de la mise en veille ?
Au delà je suis désolé je ne vois pas.
Si tu as un hd sur réseau genre Freebox, je t'invite à copier tes fichiers mp3 sur cette dernière et ainsi te libérer de la contrainte Mac.


----------



## TheBald (19 Janvier 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Peut être des fichiers avec des DRM ?
> Sinon tu confirmes que tu n'as pas le firewall d'active ?
> Ni de cryptage de ton disque ?
> Et enfin, quid de la mise en veille ?
> ...


Je suis un peu léger techniquement 
- Qu'est-ce qu'un fichier avec DRM ? (Ceci dit, ce ne sont pas toujours mes même titres qui plantent. Un titre peu planter après avoir été écouté sans pb plusieurs fois, puis ne plus planter etc...). C'est très aléatoire, c'est ça qui est bizarre. Ca va marcher 3 heures et soudain, ça va planter régulièrement. 
- Comment savoir si mon disque est crypté ? 
- Pour le fire wall, dans "préférences"/"sécurité", il y a bien écrit "coupe-feu désactivé"


----------



## TheBald (19 Janvier 2016)

TheBald a dit:


> Je suis un peu léger techniquement
> - Qu'est-ce qu'un fichier avec DRM ? (Ceci dit, ce ne sont pas toujours mes même titres qui plantent. Un titre peu planter après avoir été écouté sans pb plusieurs fois, puis ne plus planter etc...). C'est très aléatoire, c'est ça qui est bizarre. Ca va marcher 3 heures et soudain, ça va planter régulièrement.
> - Comment savoir si mon disque est crypté ?
> - Pour le fire wall, dans "préférences"/"sécurité", il y a bien écrit "coupe-feu désactivé"


Où là ! Je vois que dans "préférences"/"sécurité", FileVault est activé. Est-ce ça le cryptage ? Dois-je le désactiver ?


----------



## Daffy44 (2 Mars 2016)

Oui.


----------

